# SV Best of Show vs. SV Crystal Rock - Worth the extra?



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have no first hand experience of either.

I am looking at the 50ml pots; BoS seems to be £68 and CR is £249

Is the CR worth the extra over BoS in *terms of gloss and depth*? I'm not too bothered about how long it lasts (I know CR is 6-12 months per layer and BoS is 3 months per layer, if im not mistaken).

Has anyone got experience of both?

Sunny


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Forget crystal rock it's way way overpriced for what it is. Utopia is probably the best sv wax but you can't get that in sample sizes as far as I'm aware. I haven't used bos but blueberry on here rates it so that's good enough me.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Not used Crystal Rock, but am must say I prefer my Best of Show over my pot of Mystery so wouldn't personally be tempted to go higher than BOS in there hierarchy.


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Okay, thanks for the advice guys! I'm a very lean user of wax anyway, and would take forever to use a 200ml pot. I'll stick to BoS

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Had both over the years CR isn't even close to being worth the extra over BOS


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Wilco said:


> Forget crystal rock it's way way overpriced for what it is. Utopia is probably the best sv wax but you can't get that in sample sizes as far as I'm aware. I haven't used bos but blueberry on here rates it so that's good enough me.


Utopia is the one to get and you can now get it in 50ml sizes (scandic shine).


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Honestly used best of show two weeks ago and much prefer the look of onyx.So sold bos and bought a 200ml onyx


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Honestly used best of show two weeks ago and much prefer the look of onyx.So sold bos and bought a 200ml onyx


Is there much difference between any of them?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wilco said:


> Is there much difference between any of them?


BOS Reminded me of af illusion super reflective,onyx richer imo but could be an illusion :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Honestly used best of show two weeks ago and much prefer the look of onyx.So sold bos and bought a 200ml onyx


+1 I prefer Onyx easier to use than BoS , Onyx gives warmer finish with nice clarity. BoS gives more reflection more gloss but maybe amplify any defects in paint like orangepeel .


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I can't see much difference between Onyx, Saphir, BOS and Mystery here.

I agree with the Onyx being the easiest to use. But Best of Show just does just seem to have something that looks slightly better - almost deeper looking for me. When i had my Black car it always was the LSP that got the most comments. Is it worth the extra money over Onyx - I'm not really sure.

Since coming back to the fold and with the likes of Sonax BSD now available, I have reverted back to using up my P21s stocks. It was cheap, super easy to apply and remove, is so quick to apply to the whole car (10-15 minutes to do my Fiesta this evening), looks great and then just apply some BSD next time I wash.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

BOS is probably my favourite wax. I' reminded how good it is every time I use it I'm reminded how much I love this wax.


----------

